# Happy Sysadmin's Day everybody!



## copypaiste (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahoy there FreeBSD folks! 

Merry Sysadmin's Day to you all! 
May your networks be fast and your systems be stable!
Cheers!:beer


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2009)

That cake is really cool P


----------



## kano (Jul 31, 2009)

That's the coolest cake ever.


----------



## Voltar (Jul 31, 2009)

That's an awesome cake!


----------



## Nicholas (Jul 31, 2009)

Hooray!


----------



## aragon (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice cake.


----------



## anomie (Jul 31, 2009)

copypaiste said:
			
		

> Merry Sysadmin's Day to you all!
> May your networks be fast and your systems be stable!
> Cheers!:beer



Nice one.  Same to you.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like an old AMD Duron CPU ...


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 3, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Looks like an old AMD Duron CPU ...



I used to have a raft of old K6-iii boards that looked just like that, three memory slots and ISA slot.  I don't remember about the on-board video, though.


----------



## little_princess (Aug 3, 2009)

This cake is freakin' insane! amazing!!

Well, I am no sysadmin but I wish everyone here no PEBKAC's and OSI layer 8 problems!


----------



## sossego (Aug 3, 2009)

My birthday was the second.
It was absolutely shitty.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 3, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I used to have a raft of old K6-iii boards that looked just like that, three memory slots and ISA slot.  I don't remember about the on-board video, though.



It's AGP ...


----------



## amy (Aug 4, 2009)

Cake!!!


----------



## Levenson (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow dude!! The cake is awesome!


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 7, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> My birthday was the second.
> It was absolutely shitty.



Mine's the 2nd too! Wasn't entire crappy, wasn't the best I've ever had though. Meh... anyway happy belated birthday 

And happy belated sysadmin's day to all!

Edit: that cake is awesome.


----------



## Alt (Aug 7, 2009)

So maybe lets thank him for the cake? :e


----------



## tangram (Aug 7, 2009)

Man... I just loved the cake... Wished my wife baked me one like that (sigh)...


----------



## copypaiste (Jul 30, 2010)

Here it is once again - *Happy Sysadmin day everybody!* 


​

Best wishes to all of you folks!

Thanks go to the community, the FreeBSD Team and Foundation for their support, releases, new features and this great project making our IT life easier since 1993. Cheers! :e


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 30, 2010)

copypaiste said:
			
		

> Here it is once again - *Happy Sysadmin day everybody!*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



nice link


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 30, 2010)

Mmm, women with sharp metal objects:  helping sysadmins justify new hardware purchases since 1956.


----------

